# Erie Shores Poodle Numbers



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the entries...now I am really nervous. We will see you there!
Sherry


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

truelovepoodles said:


> Thanks for the entries...now I am really nervous. We will see you there!
> Sherry


Sherry...me too!!! You going to be there?? See you there!


----------

